# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  2 Weken ongesteld

## Naomi83

Ik ben sinds maart 2010 gestopt met de pil. Hiervoor altijd 'normaal' ongesteld geweest, max 1 week. Maar sinds dat ik gestopt ben met de pil, komt mn ongesteld zijn steeds onregelmatiger. Ik werd eerst rond de 10e van de maand ongesteld, toen op de 6e en nu zelfs op de 2e van de maand. En, ik ben nu al 2 weken ongesteld. Eerste dagen heel weinig en het lijkt wel alsof met maar niet doorzet.
Ik denk dat dit komt omdat mn lichaam moet herstellen van bijna 12 jaar de pil slikken. Maar als iemand daar anders over denkt, dan hoor ik het graag.

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Naomi,

Ikzelf heb de pil ook 11 jaar geslikt en werd ineens 6 week ongesteld met pil, dus moest ook van de gynaecoloog minimaal een half jaar stoppen om mijn hormoonhuishouding even rust te geven en met de pil mocht beginnen als mijn ongesteldheid weer 3 maandregelmatig was. Hij zei dat het in het begin wel onregelmatiger kon zijn dan met pil en als voordat ik de pil gebruikte en dat het kon zijn dat het in het begin wat langer duurt en moeizamer eruit kwam. Na een half jaar was het bij mij weer helemaal normaal en na 9 maand pilvrij te zijn geweest ben ik weer begonnen.
(Van mijn huisarts hoefde ik maar 3 maand te stoppen, maar heb advies van gynaecoloog gevolgd en die aardige man bleek gelijk te hebben!)
Dus zoals je zelf ook dacht heeft het met het stoppen van de pil te maken en met het feit dat je lichaam weer moet wennen aan haar eigen hormoonhuishouding ipv dat dat met de pil geregeld werd!
Ik hoop voor je dat jou ongesteldheid binnenkort ook weer op regel is!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------

